
Steve Wozniak's First Dance on "Dancing with the Stars" - zeedotme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoiGJMZjs0o&eurl=http://thenextweb.com/#
======
coglethorpe
OK, I'll admit to watching The Woz dance. I think he moved pretty well for a
big guy, but the judges didn't agree with me.

It was great to hear him go on about how he's used to digital things and how
dance is analog, all while his dance partner's eyes glazed over. He's lost 30
pounds while practicing for the competition, so even if he loses the
competition right away, he's got that going for him.

It's also great to see Woz, who apparently doesn't need the money, doing it
just for fun. He stands out from some of the other "celebrities" who really
are just desperate for a paycheck. It was obvious he was having a blast and
his dance partner said he was the nicest man she's ever met.

